
Ignition Partners VC Frank Artale resigns in light of misconduct allegations - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/12/ignition-partners-vc-frank-artale-resigns-in-light-of-misconduct-allegations
======
Powerofmene
I don't think we have seen the last resignation related to sexual harassment.
It is a shame that people cannot conduct themselves in a manner that is
respectful to one another. I understand being attracted to someone after all
we are all human. But using authority, position as a VC, etc is such an abuse
of power. I wish they could have just thought about how the women would feel
to be treated so poorly. If they could not do that, I wish they would have
thought how their own life could be affected should their actions become
known. Maybe then many of these women would have not be subjected to such
crass behavior.

